# When to Replace Burrs in Racnillio Rocky??



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi guys,

I've often wondered how to tell when the burrs in my Rocky are wearing out or need replacing?

Any tips / things to look out for?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Clearly my fingers have an issue typing "Rancilio" this afternoon.....!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

So for anyone reading this, my intention is to strip my rocky tonight and have a good clean down and inspect the burrs. I have read that good burrs feel sharp when you run your finger around them, against the "cutting" direction.

Hopefully mine wont need replacing yet, but remains to be seen.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Depends on age and throughput, mine were shot at 70Kg and was grinding in the 1-2 range for espresso wheras with new was 9-10.

New originals are fairly cheap and if you buy them from here (forum advertiser) they might send you some seasoning or QC fail beans to help bed them in









John


----------

